# U 2ube, read more



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/u2#p/u

U2 on YouTube 
This Sunday, October 25th @ 8:30 p.m. (PT) tune into the world's biggest band performing on the world's largest stage. YouTube and U2 have joined forces to live stream U2's performance this Sunday at The Rose Bowl Stadium. Don't miss the live webcast! Find out what the time will be your country.

:thumb:

will you be watching?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a bootleg tape of a U2 gig from the 80's where Bono makes predictions to the crowd

"I see the end of commercialism and non-stick wallpaper pop music"....

How wrong he was.


----------

